# Nissan GTR Ohlins Suspension



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*We have some offers for GTR Forum members on Ohlins coilovers for the Nissan GTR models

Product Details
The Öhlins Road & Track suspension gives our customers a true racing experience, with their own cars, without losing comfort when commuting to work. Our unique Dual Flow Valve (DFV) technology allows you to quickly change the stiffness of the shock absorber. When arriving to the racetrack, just turn the golden knob clockwise on the damper to set it in race mode this action changes all four areas in the damper; low and high speed compression and rebound damping.

With Öhlins Road & Track coil overs you will experience a car with blistering response times, improved bump absorption and a massive amount of grip to increase the safety when driving your car on the limit. The car will be easier to balance on the edge of what the tires can handle before losing grip. You will be much quicker on track. The DFV suspension prevents you from losing the racing line when hitting bumps or curbs. The DFV components within react quickly and keeps you in control of the car and in contact with the track. When driving to and from the track, just set the dampers in road mode for a more relaxed and comfortable drive, still with more grip and quicker response time than ever before. 

Nissan GTR R35 - £2682.00 inc VAT

Nissan GTR R34 - £1935.00 inc VAT

Contact us for further details*


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Do they retain the electronics as std car, has different settings etc?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Looking at the technical information on the Ohlins site they do not integrate with the OE adjustable suspension selection switch. There is an Ohlins cancellation kit that you need to use with it to properly deactivate the selection switch. I presume a warning lightmay come up on the dash once you had fitted the ohlins. . 

See link to technical info - https://world.ohlins.com/app/uploads/2012/09/ohlins_prodnews_auto_201203_RT_nissan_GTR_R35.pdf


----------

